# For All You Deer Hunters (and others) During Christmas



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 5, 2021)

This is my version of "Redneck Rudolph"  (not very good pics.. but you get the picture)...














"MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL"


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

Awesome. Nothing wrong with a redneck Christmas!


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 5, 2021)

Haha the only kind just can't scare the g'kids


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks guys..  appreciate it

You wouldn't believe all the people that stop and take pictures...


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 6, 2021)

Oh man, I’m crying! That is the greatest Christmas display since the Leg Lamp!!!


----------



## mcokevin (Dec 7, 2021)

Hah hah hah.  That is good.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 7, 2021)

JD07,


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks everybody..  I'm having a blast with it


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2022)

LOL---Sorry I'm so late on this, Keith !!
I just happened to Bump into it.
Love the Blood Pool on the Ground.
Like.

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 18, 2022)

Thanks Bear..  We had a blast with it...  many of lookers and pictures...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 18, 2022)

....Would have been a real shooter next year... <sarc>


----------



## nimrod (Jan 18, 2022)

Good stuff Keith,


----------

